# Restless Hedgehog



## anchen (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a hedgie, (almost 3 months old now) and have a decent size cage for her with a wheel and few toys inside but lately she seems extremely restless at night. She wants to get out all the time and even climbs up the side of her cage if i walk past. I do spend time with her every night and let her out to run around but she doesn't seem to be using her wheel.

I am a little concerned as i'm not keeping her in her cage constantly but it doesnt seem like it's enough for her.. 

Any suggestions and is this something i should be concerned about?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of wheel do you have?


----------



## anchen (Nov 7, 2016)

It's just a normal silent wheel I had gotten from the Breeder..


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you post a picture of it? What is the temperature in the cage? Is there any light I. The cage at night?


----------



## anchen (Nov 7, 2016)

Wheel looks like this and cage is roughly 24 degrees at night so not too cold. Also there is no light coming into the cage at night


----------

